# Can one recieve mail on my mail server



## cgrimm9 (Sep 8, 2007)

useing a different port then 110. My isp blocks all the ports I want open. I cant afford the 170 month bill. I just want to recieve email I don't want to send anything. I can allways set up outlook to send from another email server. I had this working through another isp that had the same ports blocked. I never checked was just told they where


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I don't know if it is possible, but you night be able to set up a SSL certificate and then send the mail on the SSL port 995. I don't know much about that though.


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

What ISP is it that you are using? They might unblock the ports at your request.


----------

